

2013 Shahbag Protest - auvi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Shahbag_Protest

======
pavs
I am in Bangladesh. This is not an uprising, or atleast not according to my
definition of an uprising. If you consider what happened in Egypt or middle
east in general as an uprising then this is not the same as whats happening in
dhaka.

This so-called uprising is NOT against the government. There is good reason to
believe part of it is instigated by the government and indirectly controlled
by them.

While not a farce, or without any reason, I thing this is pointless because I
thing there are some valid reasons to have neutral uprising against the
corrupted government and the political parties. This is not it. Unfortunately.

The funniest part is even with all these corruption Bangladesh is going
through one of most amazing period of economic growth in its history, in many
cases surpassing even its powerful neighbors. If only they could curb
corruption, BD can be an economic powerhouse in the region.

~~~
chinmoy
Hello,

'Bangladeshi' here. Thanks for putting your thoughts together, however I have
some points to make.

It's true that this movement is not against the corrupted government. But to
say that this is 'instigated by the government and indirectly controlled by
them' is nowhere near the truth. This was started solely by the students, who
has had enough of all the wrong things happening(including the corruption).
Several, government officials were denied the chance to speak at the movement,
when they tried to give this movement a political brand and use it to their
advantage. The people were angry and the politicians took off after several
minutes(I was there).

What started at Shabag, has now spread throughout the country. I just spoke to
my dad, who live in a small town far away from the capital, says the movement
has reached there too. Its all over the news.

The youth of Bangladesh are tired of all the lies and cheating they had and
this time they are on the street. Frankly speaking, even I could never imagine
that people would ever rise up and protest. This is how it begins and
eventually this will lead to corruption and other things that are stopping BD
to what it can be.

~~~
pavs
I hope this movement turns in to something substantial. But I have reasons to
be cynical.

------
auvi
Text copied from ICSF: "On 5 February 2013, International Crimes Tribunal-2
delivered judgment against Kader Molla, who was accused of rape of minor and
at least 350 murders. Tried for his crimes against humanity, his crimes were
proven beyond reasonable doubt, according to the judgment. However, the
Tribunal comprising of Mr Shahinur Islam, Obaidul Hasan Shahin and Mojibur
Rahman awarded Kader Molla life sentence, instead of death penalty which the
accused deserved. People, rejecting this lenient sentence, has risen, in Dhaka
and other cities in Bangladesh."

------
chinmoy
BBC coverage here: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21383632>

BBC changed many inaccuracies, including a change in the article title, after
people pointed them out on social media.

------
bradleyjg
It'd be a huge blow to the rule of law to give someone the death penalty based
on public pressure -- no matter how horrific his crimes.

~~~
ihsw
Indeed, the rule of law should be held above the rule of man (mob rule). The
chorus however is incendiary and volatile, "Justice delayed is justice
denied."

The situation is tense to say the least.

